# Kalamazoo/Portage MI Thread



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone from this area? I'm in Schoolcraft, but do most of my work in Portage.


----------



## iceman563 (Oct 21, 2008)

QuadPlower;579793 said:


> Anyone from this area? I'm in Schoolcraft, but do most of my work in Portage.


I've been doing lawn care since 2005. It's my first year plowing. So far I have 10 people signed up. All of them are lawn care customers. I have customers in NW portage and out towards texas corners. The farthest south I have customers is centre st. I've do work for people south of centre but don't have enough people to make a plow route down that way. Lets seep contact. maybe we can help each other find work.


----------



## iceman563 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh you are B&B. yeah i've seen you while out mowing. you guys have the big enclosed trailers. nice, they're good for advertising.


----------

